# Heute: hr3 alle-Wetter! Studiotalk: Weiße Seerose in Hessen



## Kuni99 (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

heute bin ich Studiogast bei Thomas Ranft und berichte über meine Examensarbeit zur Weißen Seerose in Hessen. Zeit: 19:15 Uhr.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## blackbird (1. Juli 2014)

Hi.

Interessant! Danke für den Hinweis. 

Kann hier 
* defekter Link entfernt *
ab ca. Minute 7:50 online angesehen werden. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## willi1954 (1. Juli 2014)

Hochintressant, Kuni, hätte ich so auch nicht gedacht.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich denke, der Beitrag ist ganz schön geworden, mein Professor war auch zufrieden. Das Gespräch war live und vorher nicht geprobt. In der kurzen Zeit kann das Thema auch nur kurz vorgestellt werden. Auf die ganzen Hintergründe, z.B. wie solche DNA Fingerabdrücke erstellt werden oder warum man das Ganze überhaupt macht, kann nicht eingegangen werden. Ich finde es sehr nett vom hr, dass in dieser Sendung immer mal wieder Wissenschaftler eingeladen werden, um ihre Arbeit vorzustellen, immer natürlich mit regionalem Bezug. Auch Thomas Ranft und das ganze Aufnahmeteam sind freundlich und professionell.

Wir haben zwei Exemplare der regionalen Wildform der Weißen Seerose im botanischen Garten in Kultur und gewinnen derzeit Saatgut für eine Nachzucht. Für den Folienteich im Garten ist die Wildform leider nicht geeignet, da sie bei eingeschränktem Wurzelraum mickrig bleibt. Eher schon für große Naturteiche mit Offenboden. Hier wäre sie sogar die sinnvollere Wahl, weil das Problem der Bastardwüchsigkeit wegfällt und ein über viele Jahre anhaltender natürlicher Eindruck entsteht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

